# Convert Usb bluetooth dongle to ethernet rj45



## ze.packo (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm trying to modify a usb bluetooth dongle by changing its's usb interface to a rj45 cable so that i can plug it to the ethernet port on my computer.

Is this even possible? Anyone has a clue on how to do this?

Jorge


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Simple answer: No.

The two do not operate alike, and involves not just wiring, but other aspects of hardware and software on multiple levels.


----------



## Codfishcatfish (Oct 24, 2012)

Cellus said:


> Simple answer: No.
> 
> The two do not operate alike, and involves not just wiring, but other aspects of hardware and software on multiple levels.


Wrong: Xbox make a dongle to connect the box via Ethernet to wireless dongle, so do Sky and you can purchase a Wireless gateway which has a USB connector for power and and RJ45 pigtail this is then configured like a network device. It is possible to build one but it would be expensive as a one off due to filtering but not impossible. I have a HP2550ln Network colour laser printer in my workshop and that's got a wireless gateway attached so I can print from my office computer indoors (beats running 100 ft of UTP). I:whistling:


----------

